# P.S.A. on Vintage 47 Amps "inventory clearance" sale on feebay....



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

If you're a fan of Vintage 47 Amps, they're blowing out a few cool things on feebay at the moment. I _really_ wanted one of the amps listed there (2x6V6 in parallel) but fundage forced a priority call so I grabbed one of their reverb units instead (perfect for my my brown Super!). Free ship in US so, if you have a PO Box like me or use Kinek, the amp deals seem unbeatable. Anyway, here's a link to what's currently listed (it's an "inventory clearance" so there may be more: http://www.ebay.com/sch/vintage47am...h=item1e897c2aa4&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

______________


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Thanks! Just nabbed the GA-9! I owed a Vintage 47 previously. It was a very nice amp. This one is a different flavour, though. And that price is tough to beat, especially considering he is throwing in one of their clean boost pedals too. I appreciate the head's up!


That's the one I was lusting after...ha ha! Please keep me in mind then, if you find the amp is not to your tastes. The parallel single-ended design is apparently very well suited for harp (my twin passion) so I'd love to try it out (IF you ever sell). Cheers.

Steve


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Love my V47 Supreme! With a Celestion Blue upgrade and a Beano Boost in front , I get better gain tones than I did through my '51 Tweed Deluxe boosted with a TB. I can honestly say I don't miss either of my Tweed amps, plus it sounds a damn sight better than the '52 Valco Tweed I used to have also. That's saying a lot when you think about it...


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

By way of an update, there's _another_ tempting new offering from Vintage47: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valco-Style...343?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item258cd0c5e7

I received my Reverb unit from them and it sounds great! The build quality is VERY impressive as well. Perhaps nkjanssen can chime in with his impressions of the amp he _stole_ from them ;^ ) The quality-to-price ratio on the Vintage47 stuff seems almost ridiculous actually.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Holy crap!! It's down to $675 BIN with free (US) shipping with just 2 hrs left. Somebody _else_ snag it please!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

____________


----------

